# New Kitchen Faucet Low Pressure



## philadelphia1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello,

I was hoping you kind professionals could help me with a recent problem concerning my new kitchen faucet. I know i am supposed to post in the DIY forum but i thought i would be better asking a professional. Its a Moen Torrance ca87480.


http://www.moen.com/torrance/chrome-one-handle-low-arc-kitchen-faucet/_/R-CONSUMER%3ACA87480


So here's the problem, my new faucet doesnt have NEARLY the pressure my old faucet had, which is a Moen that dates back 16yrs. I was wondering, being that the old faucet had thin copper supply lines and the new one has thicker braided lines if that is whats causing the difference in pressure?


It is driving me nuts, i absolutely hate this new faucet due to the pressure issue. What can i do to get increased pressure? The new faucet is rated with a 1.5 gal max flow rate....is that why my pressure is so low? Any hacks or suggestions? I appreciate any help!


Please see attached pics...


-Low Pressure here is Philly


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

my faucet works great. kohler with custom hand hammered twirl handles. its polished chrome and the handles are black. my wife was not happy with me when i took out the brushed nickel faucet with the pull down spout. i didnt care though because i am a master plumber and i change out my faucets often. my kids like the nite light toilet seat with the kohler touchless flush kit. it is pretty neat.thats in the main bath. my other one piece toilet in my master bath is all stock parts. no fancy seats or any of that stuff. i hope that answered all of your questions. thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

New Faucets are all junk...

I'd put the old one back in...:thumbup:


----------



## philadelphia1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Redwood said:


> New Faucets are all junk...
> 
> I'd put the old one back in...:thumbup:


Well that was a big help! LOL I can't put the old one back in its broke... or else i would.


----------



## philadelphia1 (Aug 26, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> my faucet works great. kohler with custom hand hammered twirl handles. its polished chrome and the handles are black. my wife was not happy with me when i took out the brushed nickel faucet with the pull down spout. i didnt care though because i am a master plumber and i change out my faucets often. my kids like the nite light toilet seat with the kohler touchless flush kit. it is pretty neat.thats in the main bath. my other one piece toilet in my master bath is all stock parts. no fancy seats or any of that stuff. i hope that answered all of your questions. thanks


 
Not sure that this post was ment for me?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

philadelphia1 said:


> Well that was a big help! LOL I can't put the old one back in its broke... or else i would.


a broken faucet is better than a new one that doesnt work right. at least you can brag to all of your work buddies that you replaced 2 faucets ALL BY YOURSELF without the annoying part of paying a plumber and having it done right the first time:whistling2::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

philadelphia1 said:


> Not sure that this post was ment for me?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

philadelphia1 said:


> Not sure that this post was ment for me?


It was...

So is this one

www.diychatroom.com


----------



## philadelphia1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Plumberman said:


> It was...
> 
> So is this one
> 
> www.diychatroom.com


OK i now i see.... I am being trolled


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ill tell you what... I'm sorry ill give you the best advice you will get here.

There is a water saver check valve just inside the faucet body. You've got to get a drill bit on your cordless drill and drill that puppy out. After you in uninstall what you installed turn it over and look, you may not be able to see it right of the bat. But trust me its there. Drill that dude out until it bottoms out... And you'll have all the flow you'll ever need.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

going once


going twice..........


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you try to adjust the handle?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The first thing to check is the vent. Probably the reason the first one failed


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> The first thing to check is the vent. Probably the reason the first one failed


Probably has an improperly installed AAV!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

had the same issue on a moen faucet. Very disapointed. Pilled it out and installed a WB faucet.....you could wash an elephant with that thing lol


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

What I do when that happens to me is cut the thicker lines off and put the old thin ones on the new faucet. 
If that doesn't fix the problem then you're going to need a 3/4" pipe stretcher to ream out the stem openings.


----------



## philadelphia1 (Aug 26, 2014)

i am sorry i bothered you folks. I learned my lesson. Stay off professional turf...ie this forum. I apologize.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I didn't think anyone was going to respond here, so I was wondering what I would see when I noticed replies this morning....................


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought it was more kind and gentle than usual...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You were all complete gentlemen.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This was a very entertaining read to go along with my morning BizBrew.

All's well that ends well.


----------

